# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Μαρίνα

## Notis

Μηχανική βλάβη σημειώθηκε το Σάββατο στο επιβατηγό πλοίο «Μαρίνα», ενώ απέπλεε με 212 επιβάτες από τη Σάμο. 

Το πλοίο αναμενόταν να επιστρέψει στη Σάμο για την επισκευή της βλάβης.

http://www.skai.gr/articles/news/gre...ια212επιβάτες/

http://peiratikoreportaz.blogspot.co...post_1265.html

----------


## Notis

Στις 23:30 το πλοίο «Λισσός», προερχόμενο από τη Χίο, πέρασε από το Βαθύ της Σάμου για να παραλάβει τους επιβάτες...

----------


## giannisk88

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ενημέρωση φίλε Νοτις. Τελος και η ταλεπωρία των επιβατών.
Είδα εν τω μεταξύ τη φωτο που "κότσαραν" εκείνοι οι ανεκδιήγητοι (οχι μόνο γι'αυτο το λόγο αλλα και για άλλους) του ΣΚΑΙ και νόμιζα οτι ειχε πρόβλημα η Ανθή Μαρίνα!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Notis

Αυτό το καλοκαίρι θα μείνει αξέχαστο για τους 212 επιβάτες του ΜΑΡΙΝΑ!
Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ δεν έφτασε ποτέ στη Σάμο.
Σύμφωνα με το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, οι επιβάτες του «Λισσός» δεν επέτρεψαν στον πλοίαρχο να αλλάξει την πορεία του κι έτσι οι 212 ταξιδιώτες του «Μαρίνα» έμειναν στη Σάμο.
Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ θα επιστρατευτεί για να τους εξυπηρετήσει.
Θα φύγει από την Σάμο στις 12:30, θα παραλάβει τους επιβάτες του «Μαρίνα» και θα συνεχίσει το δρομολόγιό του για Καρλόβασι, Εύδηλο, Νάξο, Πάρο και Πειραιά.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ενημέρωση φίλε Νοτις. Τελος και η ταλεπωρία των επιβατών.
> Είδα εν τω μεταξύ τη φωτο που "κότσαραν" εκείνοι οι ανεκδιήγητοι (οχι μόνο γι'αυτο το λόγο αλλα και για άλλους) του ΣΚΑΙ και νόμιζα οτι ειχε πρόβλημα η Ανθή Μαρίνα!!


Απο εκει να δεις φιλαρακι Γιαννιώ π΄ποσο άσχετοι είναι..................:-D:mrgreen:

----------


## laz94

Εγώ άκουσα στις ειδήσεις (του mega νομιζω) οτι θα τους πάρει το Νήσος Μύκονος αλλά δεν θα τους φέρει Πειραια. Θα τους αφήσει στην Νάξο και θα τους πάρει από εκεί το Ροδάνθη. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## opelmanos

> Εγώ άκουσα στις ειδήσεις (του mega νομιζω) οτι θα τους πάρει το Νήσος Μύκονος αλλά δεν θα τους φέρει Πειραια. Θα τους αφήσει στην Νάξο και θα τους πάρει από εκεί το Ροδάνθη.


Kαι πώς θα γίνει αυτό?Θα τους κατεβάσουν υποχρεωτικά?Και που θα ξέρουν ποιοί είναι?Αυτό μου φαίνεται τελείως κουφό Λάζαρε

----------


## laz94

> Kαι πώς θα γίνει αυτό?Θα τους κατεβάσουν υποχρεωτικά?Και που θα ξέρουν ποιοί είναι?Αυτό μου φαίνεται τελείως κουφό Λάζαρε


Έτσι έιπαν στις ειδήσεις...
Ίσως αν τους βάλουν μαζι σε ένα σημείο του καταστρώματος...???
Αλλά δεν νομίζω...
Θα δείξει... :Confused:

----------


## opelmanos

> Έτσι έιπαν στις ειδήσεις...
> Ίσως αν τους βάλουν μαζι σε ένα σημείο του καταστρώματος...???
> Αλλά δεν νομίζω...
> Θα δείξει...


Δεν γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα αμα μπούν στο πλοίο δεν πρόκειται να κατέβουν αν δεν φτάσει Πειραιά ο κόσμος να χαλάσει.Θα γίνει χαμός δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση :Confused:

----------


## Rocinante

ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ !!!!!!!!!!
Η ειδηση οπως την παρουσιαζει το in.gr !!!!!!!!!!
Που ειναι ο Finnpartner ?????????
Οι επιβάτες περίμεναν ότι θα τους παραλάμβανε τα ξημερώματα το πλοίο «Ιαλυσός», το οποίος εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο Χίο-Πειραιά και θα άλλαζε πορεία για να καταπλεύσει στο λιμάνι της Σάμου και να τους παραλάβει.
Ωστόσο, οι επιβάτες του «Ιαλυσός» διαμαρτυρήθηκαν για την αλλαγή πορείας και τελικά ο πλοίαρχος ενημέρωσε το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας ότι θα συνεχίσει κατευθείαν προς Πειραιά.

Αυτο θα πει ενημερωση  :Very Happy: :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## opelmanos

Τελικά γνωρίζουμε αν οι επιβάτες κατεβήκαν στην Νάξο με το Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ?

----------


## Naias II

> ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ !!!!!!!!!!
> Η ειδηση οπως την παρουσιαζει το in.gr !!!!!!!!!!
> Που ειναι ο Finnpartner ?????????
> Οι επιβάτες περίμεναν ότι θα τους παραλάμβανε τα ξημερώματα το πλοίο «Ιαλυσός», το οποίος εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο Χίο-Πειραιά και θα άλλαζε πορεία για να καταπλεύσει στο λιμάνι της Σάμου και να τους παραλάβει.
> Ωστόσο, οι επιβάτες του «Ιαλυσός» διαμαρτυρήθηκαν για την αλλαγή πορείας και τελικά ο πλοίαρχος ενημέρωσε το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας ότι θα συνεχίσει κατευθείαν προς Πειραιά.
> 
> Αυτο θα πει ενημερωση :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Που 'ντο το Ιαλυσός....οεο χαχαχχα

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

να το: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...alace&page=106

----------


## nikosnasia

> ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ !!!!!!!!!!
> Η ειδηση οπως την παρουσιαζει το in.gr !!!!!!!!!!
> Που ειναι ο Finnpartner ?????????
> Οι επιβάτες περίμεναν ότι θα τους παραλάμβανε τα ξημερώματα το πλοίο «Ιαλυσός», το οποίος εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο Χίο-Πειραιά και θα άλλαζε πορεία για να καταπλεύσει στο λιμάνι της Σάμου και να τους παραλάβει.
> Ωστόσο, οι επιβάτες του «Ιαλυσός» διαμαρτυρήθηκαν για την αλλαγή πορείας και τελικά ο πλοίαρχος ενημέρωσε το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας ότι θα συνεχίσει κατευθείαν προς Πειραιά.
> 
> Αυτο θα πει ενημερωση :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ΕΧΩ ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ. ΠΟΤΕ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΘΗΚΑΝ ΟΙ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ LISSOS; ΠΩΣ ΕΝΜΕΡΩΘΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΑΝΤΕΔΡΑΣΑΝ, ΔΙΑ ΒΟΗΣ; ΕΝΩ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ AIS ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΑΜΟ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΑΡΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΝΕ ΣΤΗ ΜΙΑ ΤΑ ΞΗΜΕΡΩΜΑΤΑ; ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΖΕΙ ΣΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ;

----------


## Rocinante

Δεν ξερω σε λιγο αν θα αλλαξει πορεια και προς τα που αλλα σκεφτηκα το σατανικο οτι παει να παραλαβει τους επιβατες του, που ξεφορτωσε το Ν. Μυκονος στη Ναξο :mrgreen::mrgreen:.
Τελικα μαθαμε οι ταλαιπωροι επιβατες που βρισκονται?

----------


## Notis

Αναχώρησε στις 12:50 σήμερα από τη Σάμο, χωρίς επιβάτες, το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «Μαρίνα». Το προγραμματισμένο για απόψε δρομολόγιο του πλοίου, θα εκτελεστεί τα ξημερώματα στις 3:20 από το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «Ροδάνθη».

Aυτή την ώρα στο ais δείχνει το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ κοντά στο λιμάνι της Πάρου με 10.1 kn

----------


## fotini86

Σύμφωνα με το marinews οι επιβάτες του Λισσος αρνήθηκαν την παρέκκλιση της πορείας του πλοίου φεύγοντας από Χίο για να παραλάβει τους επιβάτες του Μαρίνα από την Σάμο....

Έτσι όπως αναφέρεται επίσης σε κείμενο της σελίδας "κρουαζιέρα στο αιγαίο" για τους επιβάτες του Μαρίνα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=9161

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=9160

----------


## Notis

Έδώ μιλάει γιά...οδομαχίες στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.
Από την 

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...09/1700416.htm



Περί ώρα 00:30 σήμερα, ο πλοίαρχος του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΛΙΣΣΟΣ» ενημέρωσε προφορικά το Θάλαμο Επιχειρήσεων του ΥΕΝΑΝΠ ότι συνεπεία *έντονων παραπόνων και διαμαρτυριών των επιβατών του πλοίου, καθώς και επεισοδίων που προκλήθηκαν εντός αυτού* αδυνατεί να παρεκκλίνει από το εγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιό του και συνεχίζει για λιμένα Πειραιά.

----------


## fotini86

Ότι και να πούμε και οι δύο πλευρές έχουν το δίκιο τους. Και εγώ αν ήμουν επιβάτης του Λισσός με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν θα ήθελα επιπλέον ώρες ταξιδίου και από την άλλη αν ήμουν επιβάτης του Μαρίνα δεν θα ήθελα να περιμένω μια μέρα για να φτάσω Πειραιά.

----------


## Karavostasis

Και αφου η Ροδανθη θα κανει το δρομολογο της Μαρινας,να δουμε ποιο πλοιο θα επιστρατευτει για το βραδυνο της Ροδανθης.Το open seas παντως λεει Μαρινα. :Surprised:  Πολυ αισιοδοξο το βρισκω. :Wink:

----------


## fotini86

Έφτασαν τελικά τα ξημερώματα οι επιβάτες του Μαρίνα στον Πειραιά.
Περισσότερα εδώ http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=9167

----------


## despo

Δηλαδή καλά έκανε το 'Λισσός' και δεν πήγε να πάρει τον κόσμο του 
'Μαρίνα' ?. Που θα πήγαινε απο τη Χίο στη Ρόδο η' στο Καστελλόριζο ?.

----------


## Notis

Πίκρα είναι το συμβάν, αν αληθεύουν οι πληροφορίες.
Είναι η απτή απόδειξη του ωχαδερφισμού που επικρατεί στην κοινωνία μας.
Η αναλγησία είναι πιό πικρή, επειδή προέρχεται απο επιβάτες και όχι απο το κράτος ή τους εφοπλιστές. Βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας μόνοι μας σε αυτήν την κοινωνία.
Πόσοι απο αυτούς τους αγανακτισμένους επιβάτες κατα τα άλλα, ασπάζονται μιά θρησκεία που βασική της ιδέα είναι η αγάπη στον πλησίον.
Θεωρίες για ρομαντικούς θα πείτε.
Κρίμα, ξημέρωνε Κυριακή, τι θα πάθαιναν να κάνουν 3-4 ώρες δρόμο παραπάνω βολεμένοι στις καμπίνες τους ή έστω στα αεροπορικά καθίσματα για να προστρέξουν σε κάποιους δυστυχείς, δεν ξημέρωνε κάποια καθημερινή να έχουν κάποιο επαγγελματικό ραντεβού...

----------


## despo

Το ζήτημα ειναι ποιος κάνει κουμάντο στον τόπο αυτό. Τι λόγο υπαρξης έχουν τα υπουργεία και αυτοι που (υποτίθεται) τα στελεχώνουν ?.

----------


## mastrokostas

Είμαστε όλοι για την πάρτη μας !Αύτη είναι η αλήθεια .
Ξέρουμε  ποια είναι η βλάβη του πλοίου?

----------


## Amorgos66

...μην ανυσηχειτε..κ στην ΕΤ1 στο ρεπορταζ περι του γεγονότος...
αναφέρθηκε ότι οι επιβάτες του πλοίου Ιάλυσσος!!!...δεν επέτρεψαν στο πλοίο να μεταβεί στη Σάμο για να.....κτλ
....αυτοί είναι δημοσιογράφοι του ναυτιλιακού ρεπορτάζ της δημόσιας
τηλεόρασης :???: :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## despo

Το ευχάριστο για το πλοίο και το επιβατικό κοινό ειναι οτι το πλοίο έφυγε αντικαθιστώντας σήμερα τη 'Ροδάνθη' στο δρομολόγιο της Παροναξίας-Σαντορίνης.

----------


## Natsios

> Το ζήτημα ειναι ποιος κάνει κουμάντο στον τόπο αυτό. Τι λόγο υπαρξης έχουν τα υπουργεία και αυτοι που (υποτίθεται) τα στελεχώνουν ?.


Εδω ειναι το θέμα. Τι γινεται σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις? Οκ ειχαμε μια μηχανικη βλαβη σε ενα πλοιο. Θα μπορουσε να ειναι οποιδηποτε πλοιο. Και θα μπορουσε να ειναι οποιοσδηποτε απο εμας επιβατης του. Το να αναλαβει η ιδια εταιρια να μεταφερει τους επιβατες του με αλλο δικο της πλοιο το καταλαβαινω. Δικια της ευθυνη, δικα της εξοδα δικο της προβλημα. Αλλιως ποιος οριζει ποιο πλοιο θα αναλαβει να βγαλει τα σπασμενα? Αυτο το πλοιο, στην προκειμενη περιπτωση το Λισσος, πηρε οδηγιες απο καποια αρχη (λιμεναρχειο? υπουργειο?) πως μπορει να μην την ακολουθησει? Η οι εταιριεσ δινουν τετοιες εντολες? Σε αυτη τη περιπτωση ποιος πληρώνει την αποκλιση της πορειας (πετρελαια κτλ) και τις καθυστερησεις? λογικα θα υπαρχει αποζημίωση (απαιτηση). Και σε τετοιου ειδους απαιτησεις οι ελληνες κοιτανε να βγαλουν λεφτα. Τηρουντε τα πρωτοκολα η οσοι ειναι μπητε μεσα να μπαλώσουμε οτι μπαλώνεται? Περα απο τα θεματα ασφαλειας μην ξεχναμε οτι αναμεσα στους επιβατες υπαρχουν μωρα, γεροι, παδια, ατομα με ειδικες αναγκες (οποιες και αν ειναι) κτλ κτλ.

----------


## fotini86

> Εδω ειναι το θέμα. Τι γινεται σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις? Οκ ειχαμε μια μηχανικη βλαβη σε ενα πλοιο. Θα μπορουσε να ειναι οποιδηποτε πλοιο. Και θα μπορουσε να ειναι οποιοσδηποτε απο εμας επιβατης του. Το να αναλαβει η ιδια εταιρια να μεταφερει τους επιβατες του με αλλο δικο της πλοιο το καταλαβαινω. Δικια της ευθυνη, δικα της εξοδα δικο της προβλημα. Αλλιως ποιος οριζει ποιο πλοιο θα αναλαβει να βγαλει τα σπασμενα? Αυτο το πλοιο, στην προκειμενη περιπτωση το Λισσος, πηρε οδηγιες απο καποια αρχη (λιμεναρχειο? υπουργειο?) πως μπορει να μην την ακολουθησει? Η οι εταιριεσ δινουν τετοιες εντολες? Σε αυτη τη περιπτωση ποιος πληρώνει την αποκλιση της πορειας (πετρελαια κτλ) και τις καθυστερησεις? λογικα θα υπαρχει αποζημίωση (απαιτηση). Και σε τετοιου ειδους απαιτησεις οι ελληνες κοιτανε να βγαλουν λεφτα. Τηρουντε τα πρωτοκολα η οσοι ειναι μπητε μεσα να μπαλώσουμε οτι μπαλώνεται? Περα απο τα θεματα ασφαλειας μην ξεχναμε οτι αναμεσα στους επιβατες υπαρχουν μωρα, γεροι, παδια, ατομα με ειδικες αναγκες (οποιες και αν ειναι) κτλ κτλ.


 
"Κατόπιν αυτού, από την αρμόδια Υπηρεσία του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής *εγκρίθηκε όπως το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΛΙΣΣΟΣ»,* που εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο από Χίο προς Πειραιά, προσεγγίσει, *κατά παρέκκλιση* του δρομολογίου του, τους λιμένες της Σάμου και της Ικαρίας προς εξυπηρέτηση των επιβατών'' πηγή:ναυτεμπορική 

Επειδή ρωτάς πως μπορεί να μην ακολουθήσει ο καπετάνιος μια απόφαση, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο δεν ορίστηκε αλλά εγκρίθηκε που σημαίνει πως είναι στην κρίση του καπετάνιου αν θα παρεκκλίσει η όχι της πορείας του. Ο καπετάνιος είναι υπεύθυνος τόσο για την ασφάλεια των επιβατών -πρωτίστως βέβαια - και ύστερα για το πλοίο. Επίσης εάν από πίσω πίεζε η εταιρεία να μην ακολουθήσει τις οδηγίες του ΥΕΝ τότε δεν ήθελε και πολύ το πράμα...

----------


## Naias II

Εγώ να σημειώσω ότι πολύ κακό έγινε για μια βλάβη ενός Σ/Κ. Οκ καταλαβαίνω ταλαιπωρίες, καθυστερήσεις κτλ. Όμως στον Πρέβελη δεν έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί ο κόσμος 2 βδομάδες; Γιατί δεν βούηξαν τα κανάλια;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Karavostasis

Φιλε Naias οταν δεν μπορεις να χτυπησεις το γαιδαρο[ανεκ] χτυπας το σαμαρι[GA].Για τα καναλια αυτο ισχυει παντα.Το 'χουμε δει πολλακις κατα το παρελθον,θα το δουμε και στο μελλον σε αναλογες περιπτωσεις. Δυστυχως. :Mad:

----------


## Notis

Δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα!
Οι επιβάτες της ΑΝΕΚ ενημερώνονταν τηλεφωνικά 24 ώρες πριν και κανείς δεν υπέστη ταλαιπωρία μέσα στον καύσωνα...
Δεν θα κάνουμε και το δικηγόρο της Εταιρείας, αλλά αν δεν υπήρχαν αυτές οι καθυστερήσεις στην εφαρμογή των δρομολογίων του ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ, καλό θα ήταν να είχαν εφευρεθεί, έτσι ώστε να φανεί η διαφορά στην αντιμετώπιση μιάς κρίσης, απο τις 2 Εταιρείες...

----------


## despo

Ο,τι και να λέτε αγαπητοί, η αλήθεια ειναι μία :
Πως και πως περιμένουν οι διάφοροι δημοσιογράφοι σαν κι'αυτούς που ανέστησαν το 'Ιάλυσος', να παρουσιάσει καθυστέρηση/βλάβη πλοίο του Αγούδημου και να βγάλουν στην κάμερα αγανακτισμένες κυρίες να λένε για
τα 'σαπιοκάραβα' που ακόμα κάνουν δρομολόγια ...

----------


## Notis

Γιατί δεν λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους;
Ναι, τα πλοία του Αγούδημου, σε σχέση με αυτά των Μινωικών, της ΑΝΕΚ, της Μπλου Σταρ, της Σούπερ Φαστ και της Hellenic, υστερούν σε ποιότητα υπηρεσιών αλλά και κατάστασης.
Σαπιοκάραβο είναι βαριά κουβέντα.
Αλλά η επιβίωση μιας Εταιρείας δεν μπορεί να είναι ανώτερη απο το αγαθό της ασφάλειας και της εξυπηρέτησης του κοινωνικού συνόλου.
Είναι πρόκληση που ταξιδεύουν ακόμη αυτά τα πλοία!
Και βέβαια δεν είναι άμοιροι ευθυνών οι ανταγωνιστές εφοπλιστές και γενικά η πολιτική του αρμόδιου υπουργείου. Χρειάζεται ένα πλάνο ανανέωσης του στόλου, ακόμη και για τις άγονες γραμμές.
Πλοία τύπου ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ, ΠΡΩΤΕΑΣ, ΣΑΡΝΤΙΝΙΑ ΒΕΡΑ είναι ντροπή να πλέουν-στην κατάσταση που βρίσκονται- στις θάλασσές μας.
Ευτυχώς το κίτρινο μας άφησε νωρίς...

----------


## despo

Κατ'αρχήν με το 'Σαρδηνία Βέρα' αν και δεν έτυχε να ταξειδέψω, ετσι ωστε να έχω προσωπικά άποψη, παρ'όλα αυτά γνωστοί που το χρησιμοποίησαν δεν είχαν κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα, ουτε και παράπονα. Τωρα επιδή η εταιρεία δεν ήταν ικανή να σταθεί, αυτό ειναι άλλο θέμα, πάντως δεν νομίζω και να ντρόπιαζε την ακτοπλοία, εκτος αν συμπορευθούμε με τους Γερμανούς 'σοφούς'. Στο δια ταύτα, πιστεύω οτι σε όλες τις γραμμές πρέπει για όφελος του επιβάτη να υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός. Απο 'κει και πέρα, το πως θα γίνει μια ωραία πρωία να δούμε νεότευκτα πλοία, δεν είναι θέμα δικό μου, παρά μόνο αυτών που ασχολούνται στο χώρο αυτόν, απ'οπουδήποτε προέρχονται. Ας φέρουν νέα πλοία, αυτοί έχουν τα κεφάλαια, αυτοί στο κατω-κατω της γραφής αποφασίζουν.

----------


## Leo

Έχουμε βγεί εκτός θέματος παιδιά. Εδώ συζητάμε την βλάβη του Μαρίνα.

----------


## fotini86

Ξέρουμε που βρίσκεται το πλοίο από την στιγμή που έφτασε στον Πειραιά άνευ επιβατών και αν έχουν αρχίσει οι διαδικασίες για την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης;

----------


## Leo

voila! 
Στην ουσία δεν σταμάτησε, παρά  λίγες ώρες μόνο.

marina.JPG

----------


## Enalia

Για την ιστορία και μόνο να προσθέσω, ότι το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, μετά τη βλάβη στην Σάμο και στο γυρισμό για Πειραιά, πήρε απόπλου μέχρι την Πάρο, όπου επιθεωρήθηκε από κλιμάκιο ΚΕΕΠ. Υπήρξε άμεση αποκατάσταση της βλάβης και επέστρεψε μάλιστα τους επιβάτες του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ από Πάρο για Πειραιά, αφού το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ είχε προγραμματιστεί να αντικαταστήσει το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ μετά την βλάβη του.
Εν συνεχεία, τα δύο πλοία της εταιρείας, ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ (Παρ.Ναξ.Θήρα) & ΜΑΡΙΝΑ (Ικαρία-Σάμο) επέστρεψαν αμφότερα στα εγκεκριμένα δρομολόγιά τους, την Παρασκευή 14/08 και Σάββατο 15/08 αντίστοιχα.

Οπότε, συμφωνώ με τον Leo, το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, παρά την βλάβη του, σταμάτησε μόνο για λίγες ώρες. Επίσης, να προσθέσω για την ενδεδειγμένη πληροφόρηση της εταιρείας προς τους επιβάτες, η οποία, παρόλο τον μεγάλο αριθμό επιβατών που έπρεπε να ενημερωθεί, ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από επαρκής.

----------


## Enalia

> Ξέρουμε  ποια είναι η βλάβη του πλοίου?


Εμβολοχιτώνιο ΑΡ ΚΜ.

----------


## notias

*Αυτή τη στιγμή το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ μεταξύ Σύρου-Κύθνου με ... 9,3 knots*
*ελπίζω να μην έχουμε πάλι τα ίδια*

----------


## DimitrisT

΄Ωρα 18.25 μ.μ.

Όπως ενημέρωσε πριν από λίγο το ΥΕΝ, μηχανική βλάβη παρουσιάστηκε στο ε/γ-ο/γ Μαρίνα κατά τον πλου από Πάρο για Πειραιά με 1.308 επιβάτες. 
Το πλοίο συνεχίζει το ταξίδι του με μειωμένη ταχύτητα.Αναμένεται να φθάσει στον Πειραιά στη 01.30 τα ξημερώματα του Σαββάτου.

Πηγή : http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=9248

----------


## xidianakis

> ΄Ωρα 18.25 μ.μ.
> 
> Όπως ενημέρωσε πριν από λίγο το ΥΕΝ, μηχανική βλάβη παρουσιάστηκε στο ε/γ-ο/γ Μαρίνα κατά τον πλου από Πάρο για Πειραιά με 1.308 επιβάτες. 
> Το πλοίο συνεχίζει το ταξίδι του με μειωμένη ταχύτητα.Αναμένεται να φθάσει στον Πειραιά στη 01.30 τα ξημερώματα του Σαββάτου.
> 
> Πηγή : http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=9248


με 8.5 κντς αυτη την ωρα το πλοιο...

----------

